# looking for a decent fantasy series to read?



## darknocturnal (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm currently reading 'the sword of truth' by Terry Goodkind and enjoying it, but I am looking for a new series to read when I finish this one.

The series' I've read up to now are:

Phillip Pullman - His Dark Materials trilogy
Sarah Ash - The tears of Artamon trilogy (Awesome, my favorite by far)
J.R.R Tolkien - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
James Clemens - Wit'ch Fire series
Stephen King - The Dark Tower series (Amazing books)
J.K Rowling - Harry Potter series

So that is the type of books i'm in to, can anyone give me any recommendations for a new original GOOD series please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm currently reading David Gemmell's _Sword in the Storm_ and loving it. It's the first book in the Rigante series. 

There's a warmth of character, sense of humour, and presence of place I've not seen in a book for a long while. And the characterisation is excellent.

It's also very easy to read, but there's a lot of depth underneath the text. David Gemmell is just no the sort of author to labour a point.

Oh - and welcome to chronicles!


----------



## darknocturnal (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the reply, I'll check that one out.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 4, 2014)

You like interesting stuff and not the generic fantasy stuff. 

Brandon Sanderson is worth a look at - his Mistborn series is nice and lively and engages on a non-genetic level in terms of the Chosen one ilk and the magic system. Also, if you can take your fantasy dark Mark Lawrence's The Broken Empire trilogy is interesting and challenging. Lastly, Joe Abercrombie's The Blade Itself and sequels is a nice read.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 4, 2014)

I say this about once every four months, but it's worth it. The best and most consistent Fantasy series I've read are the three Empire books by Rayomond E Feist and Janny Wurts (daughter of the Empire is the first). It has the best elements of epic fantasy without the boring quests and endless horse journeys (there are no horses). Full of tension, great action, heroism and a gripping central female character -- I think it also would appeal equally to men and women.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 4, 2014)

You could try the _Dragon Prince_ trilogy and its sequel, the _Dragon Star_ trilogy, both written by *Melanie Rawn*.

I'd also second alchemist's suggestion, above - a great series, plus *Raymond Feist's* _Riftwar_ solo works set in the same universe.


----------



## Mirannan (Jan 4, 2014)

Stephen Donaldson's Chronicles (and Second Chronicles) of the Unbeliever. Make sure you have a dictionary handy.

Memory, Sorrow and Thorn - can't remember the author, sorry.

E.R. Eddison's Zimiamvia (sp?) trilogy - if you can find it. Last book is unfinished, unfortunately. By the same author, a single novel - The Worm Ouroboros is interesting.

C.S. Lewis - Narnia series and also the trilogy starting with Out of the Silent Planet.

Jack Vance - Dying Earth sequence.

That should keep you going a while!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 4, 2014)

Mirannan said:


> Stephen Donaldson's Chronicles (and Second Chronicles) of the Unbeliever. Make sure you have a dictionary handy.
> 
> *Memory, Sorrow and Thorn* - can't remember the author, sorry.
> 
> ...



Tad Williams -- yup, it's a good one.


----------



## darknocturnal (Jan 4, 2014)

springs said:


> You like interesting stuff and not the generic fantasy stuff.
> 
> Brandon Sanderson is worth a look at - his Mistborn series is nice and lively and engages on a non-genetic level in terms of the Chosen one ilk and the magic system. Also, if you can take your fantasy dark Mark Lawrence's The Broken Empire trilogy is interesting and challenging. Lastly, Joe Abercrombie's The Blade Itself and sequels is a nice read.



Hi, thanks for your comment. I was actually looking at the Mistborn series not long ago, it looks pretty good!
Is it in third person by any chance? I can't read anything in first person, it just bores me 

Also, has anyone ever read the Three Worlds Cycle series by Ian Irvine by any chance? I've always thought they looked a good read, but never picked them up.

Thanks


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Mistborn is in shifting third pov but it's a while since I read them.


----------



## darknocturnal (Jan 4, 2014)

springs said:


> I'm pretty sure Mistborn is in shifting third pov but it's a while since I read them.



Thanks, i'll see if I can find it on amazon.

Have you ever read the Ian Irvine ones?

Cheers.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 4, 2014)

Not me, sorry, but I'm sure someone will have.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jan 5, 2014)

The "Book of the New Sun" series by Gene Wolfe is nothing less than a brilliant work of imaginative literature. (With its extreme far future setting it may be more "science fantasy" than anything else, but it certainly feels like fantasy.)


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 5, 2014)

Victoria Silverwolf said:


> The "Book of the New Sun" series by Gene Wolfe is nothing less than a brilliant work of imaginative literature. (With its extreme far future setting it may be more "science fantasy" than anything else, but it certainly feels like fantasy.)



Nice one, Victoria!

Greatest genre series ever.


----------



## FuegoHelado (Jan 5, 2014)

springs said:


> Brandon Sanderson is worth a look at - his Mistborn series is nice and lively and engages on a non-genetic level in terms of the Chosen one ilk and the magic system. Also, if you can take your fantasy dark Mark Lawrence's The Broken Empire trilogy is interesting and challenging. Lastly, Joe Abercrombie's The Blade Itself and sequels is a nice read.



I agree.
Furthermore, I recommend you ''The Farseer Trilogy'' of Robin Hobb. It's easy to read and Hobb is one of the best novelists I have read in fantasy.


----------



## Tirellan (Jan 6, 2014)

Chronicles of the Black Company - Glen Cook


----------



## Vince W (Jan 7, 2014)

You might like the Malazan series by Steven Erikson and if you can find it The Seventh Sword Trilogy by Dave Duncan was a lot of fun.


----------



## Sequois (Jan 9, 2014)

Vince W said:


> You might like the Malazan series by Steven Erikson and if you can find it The Seventh Sword Trilogy by Dave Duncan was a lot of fun.



Came here to suggest the Malazan series, too. I just finished Gardens of the Moon the other day and, my God, am I pining for the next book!


----------



## Self (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazing how tastes vary  I didn't like Donaldson, Wolfe, Hobb, Williams, Goodkind and Abercrombie. 

I would recommend Glen Cook and I LOVE David Gemmell. Feist & Wurts Empire was very good, Magician one of the best I have read as a standalone, I thought the next books were nowhere near the same quality. I would add a couple of well known, Patrick Rothfuss Name of the Wind and George Martins A Song of Ice and Fire, and throw in a roughie with Guy Gavriel Kay's Fionivar Tapestry


----------



## james lecky (Feb 27, 2014)

Peter Brett's Demon series is very enjoyable, or if you want to go old school there's always Lin Carter's Thongor books, or indeed the granddaddy of the all, Robert E Howard's Conan stories


----------

